# Challenge - $5 gal of wine



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey guys,


Its been awhile since I have been on here but I have a question for you guys. I want to try and make a not great but ok-good gallon of wine for less then $5. Im thinking getting sugar from the dollar store and then 2 of those Welchs frozen grape concentrate things. Thaw the concentrate, add water to make 1 gal and adjust to aim for 1.080-1.100.


See any problems?


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Nov 25, 2008)

Just the fact that it will be lacking body and lots of flavor.
Why are you trying to make a mediocre wine?
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 25, 2008)

Add a packet of lemon juice. You know, like you get at Subway. (free)


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 25, 2008)

Add a small box of raisins. (for flavor and body)


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2008)

And a banana or two


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2008)

Im going to stay away from the banana becuase if I eat one it really makes my ears and throat hurt and I dont want it to be in the wine.


Thanks for the suggestions though, keep them coming, thories as well if you have any.


Scubaman2151


----------



## grapeman (Nov 25, 2008)

I have the same problem with bananas Scuba, but they don't have that affect when used in the wine. They just add body, no real flavor. If you don't want to use them though, I would add some untreated raisins. They really add body to wines without a lot of cost.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 25, 2008)

A cheap jar of jelly can add a little flavor. Maybe one in the cabinet nobody's been eating.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2008)

how do you add the jelly, just throw it into the fermenter?


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 25, 2008)

You could getthe sugar andjelly packs free at McDonalds. I think that I could make a $1.00 gal of wine. Where can you get free raisins?----- Hey the grapes at the market are free if you pick them one at a time.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Nov 25, 2008)

Wait--- Wait--- Wait , You could grow the grapes on a vine and add $4.00 in sugar and a dollar in yeast. *Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 25, 2008)

Let's see...too late to scrounge free fruit off the trees and bushes.....

$1 for yeast [or so]
Look for sales on frozen juices....use 3 cans for more body....69¢ each....
I like the free sugar idea from McDonald's...and the jelly too...

Did anyone say it has to be good wine????


----------



## scubaman2151 (Nov 25, 2008)

Nope lol.


----------



## jobe05 (Nov 26, 2008)

The stores generally have the frozen drink mixes on sale for 5 for 3 dollars. You could get the Strawberry Daiquiri mix or strawberry whatever it's called. Five of them would make a descent wine and cut down on the amount of sugar, so now you only need a 2 pound bag.

OR...............

You could borrow another $2.50 from a friend and make a $7.50 gallon of wine, then give your friend a bottle when done!


----------



## Wade E (Nov 26, 2008)

I think 2 cans per gallon is thin and think like everyone else here that 3 is minimum.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 13, 2008)

Scuba Man, How is the $5.00 wine project coming along?


----------



## Waldo (Dec 14, 2008)

He hasbeen bannedfrom McDonalds and charged with shop lifting at the grocery store. Was last seen scrounging dumpsters


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 14, 2008)

I also heard he's banned from Perkin's too. He took too many jelly packets!



*Edited by: PolishWineP *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 14, 2008)

Obviously he is still out collecting....
Think he's trying for $1/gallon wine.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 14, 2008)

I bet the local Perkins would let anyone have all of their Jelly Packets they wanted. A few weeks back the local Comfort Inn and Perkins along with a microbrewery had a major fire which started in the pool area- seems strange- all that water and there is a fire!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 14, 2008)

I have faith in Scuba Man. I am sure that he is in his basement working out the finer points.


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 17, 2008)

I am betting Scuba can make a decent $4.50 wine. We should have a Poll.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 17, 2008)

Scuba has been so busy with that $5.00 wine that he has not had time to check in with us sense Dec. 13th. You go Scuba. 
( I hope that he is not in jail for stealing grapes!)*Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 18, 2008)

Rofl. The last page of posts have really made me laugh. Didn't know you guys followed my progression so closely . A lot of what I post here is in theory when I randomly wake up at 4am and think damn I should post this question. Lol Inow actually have to try and make this because inquiring minds on here need to know . I was thinking, how many packets of sugar would it take from McDonald's needed to make one gallon of this.


Scuba


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 18, 2008)

Scuba after you collect all your stuff please post picture before starting the batch. I can only imagine your labels for this one.



this is gona be great!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 18, 2008)

Scuba's Scrounge Wine.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 18, 2008)

LolI need to start daily visits to McDonald's to get enough sugar for this . How many jelly packets are we talking here? How do I add them to the must just dump it in? Or add it to the hot water when dissolving the sugar?
Scuba


----------



## Waldo (Dec 19, 2008)

Are you going to ferment this one "on the skins" scuba or will you extract the fruit from the packet


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 19, 2008)

Appleman, maybe Joan can make a label for Scuba's Scrounge Wine 2009!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 19, 2008)

The sugar packets are 4 grams per packet, so you need about 200 or so of them per gallon, depending on how much jelly you use. I think the jelly packages vary dependin on flavor so you will need to snag one and check the size.


PS.- If you visit McDonalds enough times to make this, you will spend a lot more than $5 per gallon and pack on the ole pounds pretty good!


----------



## jeffhigdon (Dec 19, 2008)

This sounds like the ultimate "happy meal"


----------



## Scott (Dec 19, 2008)

My good man, I will send you the ingredients just so you will stay out of Mickey D's, it's a bad place. Then you will have a $0.00 jug of wine


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 19, 2008)

Scott, It is not the money, it is the idea of it. 




If Scuba can pull this off and stay out of jail. We could start a newcategory in the wine competitions. "Scuba Man'sscrounge Wine div."






$5.00 for the wine.


$6.80 to ship the wine to the comp.


$50.00 for the entrance fee ( the extra fee is for the judges for having to drink some of the less desirable wines .



)*Edited by: Rocky Top *


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 20, 2008)

Rocky Top, ROFL


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 20, 2008)

I'm not going to order anything at McDonald's, I'm just going to walk in grab some sugar and leave .
For the jelly packets, do I need the ones that come in like the little squeeze tubes or can I get the ones that are out on the tables at like Bob Evans. the little plastic type boxes of jelly? I don't know if those will work because of the preservatives.


Scuba*Edited by: Scubaman2151 *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 20, 2008)

Scuba....I think you'll need 3-4 pounds of jam or jelly if you decide to make that kind of wine.....That's a lot of packages of jelly.

You might be better off using some frozen juice concentrates....they are pretty sweet and if you use 3 cans won't need much sugar.

If you wait till summer you can scrounge some wild fruit and only need sugar as well as 'the usual cast of characters' needed to make wine.

Either way....start gathering supplies...sugar packages or what ever...

Don't get caught with your hand in the cookie jar...


----------



## grapeman (Dec 20, 2008)

OOOOOOOhhhhhhhh. Now there is an idea......... cookie wine........


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 21, 2008)

Should be plenty of cookies around this time of year....or that dreaded fruit cake!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 21, 2008)

Fruit Cake Wine...now your talking....


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 21, 2008)

started the collection  17/200 packets of sugar curtesy of bob evans.


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 21, 2008)

Way to go!!! You are 8.5% there


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Dec 21, 2008)

I can see it now...Scuba wins a medal on his $5 wine, and all the fast food joints have to start locking up the sugar and jellies!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 21, 2008)

Dang Cheap Winos!!


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 23, 2008)

GO SCUBA GO!!!



By the way, ordered the MM VN Barolo this afternoon.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok so im planning on starting this today. For the jelly I was going to use some red grape jelly. I have white grape concentraite though. I dont think it should make any difference. Im planning on using about 2 tsp of jelly.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 30, 2008)

Did I read you right??? 
Only 2 tsp of jelly??? 
How small of a batch are you making???


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

1 gallon.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2008)

What is 2 teaspoons of jelly going to do for a gallon of wine? I don't think that is enough to add much body and may introduce enough bound pectins to leave it permanently hazy. There isn't much sugar in that 2 teaspoons either to raise alcohol levels.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

How about a recomendation then?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

Scuba, I just have to ask.






I see that you must like Weird Al...... AndAl is obsessed with his lucky, lucky autographed glow in the dark snorkel ( "It is like a snorkel to him") you go by the name Scubaman. Do you have the same obsession?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 30, 2008)

Just kidding. This is a picture of scuba collecting sugar and jelly on the dark streets. What a trooper!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 30, 2008)

Scubaman2151 said:


> How about a recomendation then?




Good question Scube. I have no idea about that. I would add a half jar to start, but then I have no idea






Oh... and we need to keep it under $5 total.......


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 30, 2008)

I always thought that was scuba back in the day. scubaitlooks like 1 tbsp spoon has 13 grams ofsgso 2 table spoons would bealmostan oz of sg. I think?? letme know if that works out with the hydrometer.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 30, 2008)

Jack Keller's Site is always a go-to...

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/request231.asp

</span><center>*Making Wine from Jelly*</font>

</center>
*

*<ul>[*]*4 lbs (36 fl oz) any flavor jelly 
*[*]*1 lb granulated sugar 
*[*]*5 tsp powdered pectic enzyme 
*[*]*2-3 tsp citric acid * 
*[*]*1/2 tsp powdered grape tannin 
*[*]*water to one gallon 
*[*]*1-1/4 tsp yeast nutrient 
*[*]*1 pkt general purpose wine yeast 
*[/list]



** This really depends on the jelly. Add 2 teaspoons for high acid fruit, 3 teaspoons for low acid fruit. Other 
considerations: add more tannin for tannin-neutral jellies, like peach or apple mint. You can match the wine yeast 
to the fruit, just as you would for the fresh fruit itself, or simply use a general purpose yeast you like.*



*Bring 3 quarts of water to boil, remove from heat and stir in all the jelly. Cover and set aside 4-5 hours 
(until room temperature). Transfer to primary, stir in pectic enzyme, cover primary, and set aside 3 days (72 
hours). Transfer back to pot and bring to a boil and hold boil for 5 minutes. Put sugar, citric acid, powdered 
tannin, and yeast nutrient in primary. Pour liquid over dry ingredients in primary and stir until sugar is 
dissolved. Cover primary and set aside to cool to room temperature. At the same time, begin a yeast starter. When 
liquid is cool, check specific gravity and adjust to 1.095. Transfer to secondary but do not top up. Add activated 
yeast starter solution and cover with paper towel held in place with a rubber band. After 3 days seal with airlock. 
When vigorous fermentation subsides (5-7 days), top up; this will reduce the alcohol level slightly to a more 
amenable 11.5-12%. Wait 30 days and rack, sulfite, top up, and reattach airlock. Rack every 30 days (sulfite every 
other racking) until no new sediment forms and wine is clear. If wine doesn't fall perfectly clear in 60 days, add 
another teaspoon of pectic enzyme and wait 2 weeks. If still not clear, add another teaspoon. [NOTE: Be sure pectic 
enzyme has been stored properly. If wine does not clear after adding 7 teaspoons, replace the pectic enzyme.] 
Stabilize, sweeten if desired, wait 30 days, and bottle. Might taste after 3 months, but really should wait 6 or 
longer. [Author's own recipe]*
*



*



</span>


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 30, 2008)

dang!! how many packets are in 4 lb?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 30, 2008)

You can buy a big jar of Generic Grape Jelly for under $2....I feed it to the Orioles in spring.

I think the Welch's Frozen Concentrate [any flavor]would be a good deal when on sale...or Generic brand.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 30, 2008)

A small bag of Cranberries would be pretty cheap right now also.......... A gallon of Cranberry wine?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

I dont mind adding in that much jelly if needed. However my question is on the color, I got white grape concentraite becuase I obvisoly wanted to make a white wine, so if I add in red grape jelly how will that effect the final color of the wine? Should I look for a green grape jelly? Lol do they even make that?
P.S.- Lol I am actually Weird Al.....jk jk


I dont know, I just really liked that picture of him so I threw it up as my avatar.


P.S.S- Oh btw, I hit the $5 limit. $4 for two cans of grape concentraite, $1 for yeast packet.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 30, 2008)

There are white grape jellies and there are white jellies such as apple. I havent seen any white grape in a economy version, its always a more expensive version.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 30, 2008)

So will the red grape jelly hurt it in that quanity?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 31, 2008)

If you have two cans ofconcentrate then the jelly is an extra and would not need 4 pounds. If you use red jelly Ithink that you would end up with a pink wine. (pink is good) (green would work for St. Patrick's day)I would add just about any free fruit that I could find. apple, banana ect.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ok so can sombody help me here real quick. I forgot the conversion ratios for upping the SG of a wine. If my must is 1.020 sg and I need to lets say get it up to 1.090 how much sugar should I add to it? This is for a one gallon batch. These numbers are flexible I was just using them as a example.


Thanks!


Scubaman2151


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 31, 2008)

<CENTER>
<TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="80%" =#ffff99 border=1>
<T>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Specific
Gravity</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
in Gal.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
to Gal.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Sugar
Brix</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.67%">Volume w/
Sugar Added</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">Potential
Alcohol</TD></TR>
<TR>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">1.010
1.015
1.020
1.025
1.030
1.035
1.040
1.045
1.050
1.055
1.060
1.065
1.070
1.075
1.080
1.085
1.090
1.095
1.100
1.105
1.110
1.115
1.120
1.125
1.130
1.135</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">0 lb. 1.7 oz.
0 lb. 3.4 oz.
0 lb. 5.8 oz.
0 lb. 7.5 oz.
0 lb. 10.0 oz.
0 lb. 12.5 oz.
0 lb. 14.0 oz.
0 lb. 15.8 oz.
1 lb. 1.5 oz.
1 lb. 3.0 oz.
1 lb. 5.0 oz.
1 lb. 6.5 oz.
1 lb. 8.0 oz.
1 lb. 9.8 oz.
1 lb. 11.5 oz.
1 lb. 14.0 oz.
1 lb. 15.6 oz.
2 lb. 1.3 oz.
2 lb. 3.0 oz.
2 lb. 4.6 oz.
2 lb. 6.3 oz.
2 lb. 8.0 oz.
2 lb. 9.6 oz.
2 lb. 11.3 oz.
2 lb. 12.9 oz.
2 lb. 14.6 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">0 lb. 2.1 oz.
0 lb.4.2 oz.
0 lb.6.7 oz.
0 lb.8.3 oz.
0 lb.10.8 oz.
0 lb.13.3 oz.
0 lb.15.0 oz.
1 lb. 0.7 oz.
1 lb. 3.3 oz.
1 lb. 4.8 oz.
1 lb. 6.5 oz.
1 lb. 9.0 oz.
1 lb. 11.5 oz.
1 lb. 14.0 oz.
1 lb. 15.6 oz.
2 lb. 2.2 oz.
2 lb. 4.6 oz.
2 lb. 7.2 oz.
2 lb. 9.6 oz.
2 lb. 12.1 oz.
2 lb. 14.8 oz.
3 lb. 1.1 oz.
3 lb. 3.6 oz.
3 lb. 6.1 oz.
3 lb. 8.6 oz.
3 lb. 11.1 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">3.8
4.9
6.0
7.1
8.2
9.3
10.4
11.5
12.6
13.7
14.8
15.9
17.0
18.1
19.2
20.3
21.4
22.5
23.6
24.7
25.8
26.9
28.0
29.1
30.2
31.3</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.67%">1 gal 0.7 oz.
1 gal 2.4 oz.
1 gal 4.0 oz.
1 gal 5.6 oz.
1 gal 6.4 oz.
1 gal 8.0 oz.
1 gal 8.8 oz.
1 gal 10.4 oz.
1 gal 11.2 oz.
1 gal 12.8 oz.
1 gal 13.6 oz.
1 gal 15.2 oz.
1 gal 16.0 oz.
1 gal 17.6 oz.
1 gal 18.4 oz.
1 gal 20.0 oz.
1 gal 21.6 oz.
1 gal 22.4 oz.
1 gal 24.0 oz.
1 gal 25.6 oz.
1 gal 26.4 oz.
1 gal 28.0 oz.
1 gal 29.6 oz.
1 gal 30.4 oz.
1 gal 32.0 oz.
1 gal 33.6 oz.</TD>
<TD align=middle width="16.66%">1.4
2.0
2.7
3.4
4.1
4.8
5.4
6.1
6.8
7.5
8.2
8.8
9.5
10.2
10.9
11.5
12.2
12.9
13.6
14.3
14.9
15.6
16.3
17.0
17.7
18.3</TD></TR></T></TABLE></CENTER>


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

A thousand thank yous to Mississippi Mud .


----------



## zember311 (Dec 31, 2008)

mississippi mud said:


> <CENTER>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="80%" border=1 ="#ffff99"><T>
> <T>
> <TR>
> ...




I live by this very print out. I still use my float meter, but this gives me a good idea of what I need to get at the store sugar wise, and a good reference for %


----------



## zember311 (Dec 31, 2008)

*Scubaman2151* 



I just had to laugh and post this.


I was looking through my DVD;s and decided to watch UHF,.


You had to have seen this flick ???


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

Wait im confused, what am I looking for zember311?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

My creation! It has been started!


Ok so here is what has been done:


Defrosted (2) White Grape Niagra Frozen Concentrate


Added that plus (1) gallon of warm water to primary.


Also added 3 tablespoons of red grade jelly to primary as well.


When must reached 78*, I checked the SG and it was 1.040.


I decided to aim for 1.100 SG as my starting point becuase if it fermented all the way down then I was have a decent alcohol level but if it stopped short I figured I would be left with a little sweetness to the wine.


So I did the caculations and to get the SG from 1.040 to 1.100 I needed 21oz of sugar (1 lb, 5oz.)


So I started opening the sugar packets that the local resturants had donated . Each sugar packet contains ~2.5grams of sugar. There is ~ 28 grams per oz. So 28/2.5 = 11.2 packets of sugar to get 1 oz. 11.2x21= ~235 packets of sugar needed.


So I added the 21oz of sugar to it and rechecked the SG, it was now 1.090. Little lower then what I was aiming for but probley due to the fact that I have about a gallon and a half of liquid in the primary, not 1 gallon.


I then added 1tsp of yeast nutrient, and 1/4tsp of wine tannin.


While typing this I am rehydrating the yeast (never done this before so hope it goes well).


Ok, just added the yeast to the primary.


Heres hoping all goes well. (Ill post pics later today).


Scubaman2151


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 31, 2008)

Mwah haa haa haa! You sound like a mad scientist there!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 31, 2008)

Sounds good. With those numbers on a niagra it will be hot if it finishes at 1.000If you age it for a year it will be nice.


----------



## mississippi mud (Dec 31, 2008)

What was the final cost scubaman? Did you come in under budget?


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

I think you are much better with that sg then what you were shooting for and I would have even dropped it down to 1.080- 1.085 myself.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

$5 excatly. I cheated a little a used the jelly out of the fridge. I dont consider that going over bugdet becuase I could have gotten free jelly by going to eat at mcdonalds or somthing. $4 for the concentrate, $1 for the yeast packet.


Scuba


----------



## Rocky_Top (Dec 31, 2008)

Awwwhhh Man!!! Now you have to fill the jelly jar back up with Micky D,s packets !!!......... I feel for youman !


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

Lol think theyd mind if I just walked into Micky D's with the jelly jar?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 31, 2008)

235 packets of sugar? That must have taken a while. Cindy kept bringing sugar home from the store around Christmas. Unopened bags that had a minor unsealing of the first wrap on the bag they had discounted to $.25 - yes that is 25 cents for a 5 pound bag! I would have used some of that instead of all those packets


----------



## Wade E (Dec 31, 2008)

What do you do with all that sugar Rich? If you become a winery are you allowed to add sugar to boost the abv and what is the limit before you get taxed more fro high abv wines?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Dec 31, 2008)

I tried to find some rullings on the sugar regulations, feel free to look for yourself here if your bored:
http://www.ttb.gov/wine/wine_regs.shtml


More specific:
http://ecfr.gpoaccess.gov/cgi/t/text/text-idx?c=ecfr&amp;sid=506cf0c03546efff958847134c5527d3&amp;rgn=div5&amp;view=text&amp;node=27:1.0.1.1.2&amp;idno=27


What I could find:
"


(a) _Class 1; grape wine _—(1) _Grape wine _is wine produced by the normal alcoholic fermentation of the juice of sound, ripe grapes (including restored or unrestored pure condensed grape must), with or without the addition, after fermentation, of pure condensed grape must, and with or without added grape brandy or alcohol, but without other addition or abstraction except as may occur in cellar treatment: _Provided, _That the product may be ameliorated before, during or after fermentation by either of the following methods:


(i) By adding, separately or in combination, dry sugar, or such an amount of sugar and water solution as will not increase the volume of the resulting product more than 35 percent; but in no event shall any product so ameliorated have an alcoholic content derived by fermentation, of more than 13 percent by volume, or a natural acid content, if water has been added, of less than 5 parts per thousand, or a total solids content of more than 22 grams per 100 cubic centimeters."
Then for the abv:


"


(2) _Table wine _is grape wine having an alcoholic content not in excess of 14 percent by volume. Such wine may also be designated as “light wine,” “red table wine,” “light white wine,” “sweet table wine,” etc., as the case may be.


(3) _Dessert wine _is grape wine having an alcoholic content in excess of 14 percent but not in excess of 24 percent by volume. Dessert wine having the taste, aroma and characteristics generally attributed to sherry and an alcoholic content, derived in part from added grape brandy or alcohol, of not less than 17 percent by volume, may be designated as “sherry”. Dessert wines having the taste, aroma and characteristics generally attributed to angelica, madeira, muscatel and port and an alcoholic content, derived in part from added grape brandy or alcohol, of not less than 18 percent by volume, may be designated as “angelica,” “madeira,” “muscatel,” or “port” respectively. Dessert wines having the taste, aroma, and characteristics generally attributed to any of the above products and an alcoholic content, derived in part from added grape brandy or alcohol, in excess of 14 percent by volume but, in the case of sherry, less than 17 percent, or, in other cases, less than 18 percent by volume, may be designated as “light sherry,” “light angelica,” “light madeira,” “light muscatel” or “light port,” respectively."
Hope that legal jargon doesnt bore you 


Scubaman2151


----------



## grapeman (Jan 1, 2009)

Wade, it was Christmas after all. Cindy loves to cook and bake. Most of the sugar was simply converted into Christmas Delights to share with all. She brings little gift bags to all her co-workers. Friends and family get boxes or bagsd full of cookies and breads.


Wade we are lucky here in the US in that limited additions are tolerated. Some guys add way more than they should. 


Thanks for the info Scuba.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 1, 2009)

So I checked on it this morning, that distinctive crackle of fermentation wasnt there yet, but there was a decent half inch foamy yeast head on top of the wine. It was also only 62* becuase I had to leave it in the basement overnight. So I moved it infront of a heater vent to try and warm it up a little.


Scubaman2151


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 1, 2009)

When you bottle, you$hould bottle into 2 oz. bottle$ and <STRIKE>sell</STRIKE>................................give it to tho$e who would <STRIKE>pay a $10.00 handling fee</STRIKE>..........................appeciate your effort$









Get your <STRIKE>free</STRIKE> Scuba Scrounge Wine. 


Disclaimer: What ever you do, donotsell wine without a license!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 1, 2009)

Lol I like the disclaimer.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 2, 2009)

So I checked in again on the wine this morning, lots and lots of foam. The foam was probley 1/2in - 1in when I looked at it, I gave it good stiring and the foam was then closer to 1 1/2in - 2in. Sure surprized me this little batch can produce so much foam. Temp is 68*F.


Scubaman2151


----------



## BDKS (Jan 2, 2009)

How about some photos of the Project in-progress?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 2, 2009)

Your wish is my command:


----------



## Wade E (Jan 2, 2009)

What are you fermenting, scrubbing bubbles?



I dont think I have ever seen so many bubbles before except in my hot tub when my daughter brought in some soap!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 2, 2009)

That was taken right after I stirred it so that may have thrown up many of the bubbles .


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 2, 2009)

wade said:


> What are you fermenting, scrubbing bubbles?




HHHHAAAAAAAA HHHHHHAAAAAAAAA WWWWWHHHAAAA HHHHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA CCCCCHHHHHKKRRHHHHHHAAAAAAAAAA HHHHHEEEEEEE WWWWAAAHHHHHHHHAAAAA 


Scuba's Scrubbing Bubbles Scrounge Wine!!!! HHEEE HHHHeee OOOOOOHHHHHH I am OK PPPPPPPPSSSSSHEEEEEE HHHHHAAAAAWWWWW OOOOOHHHH OK 


It is looking good Scuba !!!


OOhhhh Man!! scrubbing bubbles!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 2, 2009)

We better send sombody over to check on rocky top, not sure if he made it past that last laughing attack...


----------



## smikes (Jan 3, 2009)

Sorry , how does this chart work?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 3, 2009)

smikes said:


> Sorry , how does this chart work?




1 pound = 16 oz. 


Lets say that you have one gallon of must. You check the SG. The SG=1.040 Look on the chart,_sugar in a gallon_you have 14 oz of sugar in your must. You want your SG to be 1.090 so you look to the_sugar to a gallon _2 pounds 4.6 oz. or (36.6 oz. ) subtract the 14oz. that you already have 36.6 - 14 = 22.6 oz. or (1 pound 6.6 oz) So you need to add 1 pound and 6.6 oz. 


Note: This is not perfect math you will still be off buy the volume change in the 14oz. of sugar that is already in the must.The chart sugar to add assumes your finish volume.If you subtract the 14oz of sugar in volume you will end up a little over in SG. (Maybe SG 1.0901 ) Don't make me break out a real formula. You would not like me when I am mathy.


----------



## BDKS (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the photos. I am trying to learn.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 3, 2009)

Thats why were here, we learn from each other.


----------



## hannabarn (Jan 3, 2009)

Scubaman2151 said:


> Thats why were here, we learn from each other.






That is true! However, I'm not sure how much we are learning from these posts except that this bunch of winos has a great sense of humor! I might even try this recipe myself


----------



## BDKS (Jan 3, 2009)

I checked out the local family dollar. They did not have the oxiclean. But they had 2 qt bottles of various juice with no preservatives for $2.00. would be perfect for a $5 gallon competition between forum members.



Now where can i get free honey packages???


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 3, 2009)

Cracker barrel and many truck stops have honey packets.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Jan 3, 2009)

Free honey????

Wait till summer...

Hives in fields....


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yes lets go poke at the angry bees...


----------



## jobe05 (Jan 3, 2009)

KFC has the best honey!

Or was it the biscuits?....................


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes KFC has tons of it!!!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh yes, those biscuits, AMAZING!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok so fermentation on this seems like its almost done, with the sound of the crackle and all. I dont have a SG number for ya sorry. So I need to rack this into secondary, however how I am suppossed to do that, there is so much foam still on this wont it clog up my airlock?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 4, 2009)

I would check sg as before racking. That foam typically resides quite a bit as sg gets close to racking time, could be wrong but I have never seen that much foam at a near finished fermentation.


----------



## grapeman (Jan 4, 2009)

That is my thinking also Wade and Scuba. If you still have a lot of foam, it probably is still too active to transfer yet. As fermentation subsides, the bubbles die down.


----------



## smikes (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks RT, Wasn't sure about the Sugar in /sugar to.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 5, 2009)

So I moved this to secondary today. The SG is 1.020, and I have to say that fermentation is done because there is no more bubbles coming out of the airlock nor that crackle that you usually hear. This wine had so much yeasty foam on top of it, beforeI moved it into the secondary I literally took a ice cream scoop and scooped out all the yeasty crap on top. It foamed up a lot as well during the transfer because I poured it, I didn't siphon it. I also didn't want fermentation to restart in the glass jug so I added 1/4 tsp of k-meta, and 1/2 tsp of sorbate to stabilize it. 


When I added the k-meta it made that volcano foam come out the top, so once everything settled down I hooked up my brake bleeder to it and I'm trying to suck out some of the big bubbles and gas.


Scuba


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 5, 2009)

Hmmmm , 
I think that someone else has already asked but HHeee HHHHHhheeee Ummmm????What are hhhhaaaahhhhhHHHHHHeeee you fermenting ?HHHHHaaa AAAhhh?? Ohh never mind!!


I wonder why the bubbles did not fade away? It must be the jelly. I am sure that it is ok. HHee haa haaa..................Scubbing bubbles???


----------



## grapeman (Jan 5, 2009)

I don't think I would have stopped it at 1.020- still pretty high. That's gonna be really sweet! It will keep the alcohol down though. You sure did get a lot of foam there. 


So who is going to be the first to try the Scuba Wine? We need a volunteer. Volunteers????????? Anybody????????????


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 5, 2009)

I dont think I really stopped it, it seemed done yesterday. I kept it in front of the heater to keep it warm and it stopped bubbling and the crackle of the bubbles had stopped, so even if I had stopped it with the chemicals it was already on its last leg it seemed.
Scubaman2151


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Is this a gallon batch Scuba? Thats a lot of k-meta for a gallon batch!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ya its a gallon, true its a lot but it will last a long time . There is a very yeasty smell to this wine as well. I used a full packet when I pitched the yeast, could that be why that smell is so strong?


----------



## Wade E (Jan 5, 2009)

Ive made quite a few gallon batches, not as many as NW(shes the queen of car babies) but really have never noticed anything that different, maybe it had something to do with the scrubbing bubbles!




I would not add any more to this ever and dont give any to anyone who is sulfite sensitive!!!!!!!!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 6, 2009)

lol, so many warnings on this label. I can picture it now


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 6, 2009)

I ain't scar't!!! I will drink "Scuba's Super Sulfite Scrubbing Bubbles Scrounge Wine!!"


----------



## Wade E (Jan 6, 2009)

Now I just spit out my Strawberry/ Kiwi wine! You guys are killing me!


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 6, 2009)

wade said:


> Now I just spit out my Strawberry/ Kiwi wine! You guys are killing me!


I would spit it out too, Cus it can'tcompare to "Scuba's Super Sulfite Scrubbing Bubbles Scrounge Wine!!"


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 9, 2009)

Hey Rocky, pass the mason jar of that Scuba SSSBS wine!!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 9, 2009)

Thats right, everybody wants scubas wine


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 9, 2009)

uavwmn said:


> Hey Rocky, pass the mason jar of that Scuba SSSBS wine!!





uavwmn,


Are you making fun of the official wine bottle of Tennessee???


----------



## victank1 (Jan 10, 2009)

I'll try a snort


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 11, 2009)

Rocky, of course not!!!!! I use mason jars all the time for drinking!!


----------



## Waldo (Jan 11, 2009)

Lets all drink to Scuba 
Lift your mson jar high
As long as theres cheap wine to be made
Dont let his memory die
That he was scouring dumpsters
never meanyt a thing to him
And I doubt if we'd ever have "
Scuba's Super Sulfite Scrubbing Bubbles Scrounge Wine"
If it wern't for men like him


----------



## dragonmaster42 (Jan 11, 2009)

RockyTop, I thought the official winebottle of Tennessee was a clay jug with XXX on it?


----------



## Rocky_Top (Jan 12, 2009)

No No No That is the old wine jug. We switched over to mason jars during prohibition. They are much easier to transport. The official wine here is corn but I think that potato is more common.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats so cool, I had a poem written for me


----------



## whino-wino (Jan 28, 2009)

How did this turn out for you Scuba?


If you need a warning label I have one I put onthe Kool-Aid wine I made last year.


I don't actually have any bottles with this label on them because I gave them all away but below is a picture of a label I printed off:


----------



## Rube-a-Billy (Jan 29, 2009)

w-W
nice job, personalizing your wine.


----------



## Bartman (Jan 29, 2009)

Waldo,
You're showing your age when you rip-off Johnny Horton's "Jim Bridger," and don't even give credit to his musical genius! You couldn't work a "Kit Carson/wine kit" reference into the song, though? 

Bart Reeder
Dallas, TX


----------



## Boyd (Jan 29, 2009)

Skippty hop down a railroad track and pick you self some wild grapes. Early to mid October in so MN.


----------



## PolishWineP (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm looking forward to the fun the next batch of Scuby Wine! And what a great label! I may borrow some of the verbage.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Jan 31, 2009)

Lol I love the label, made me laugh


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 23, 2009)

mississippi mud said:


> <CENTER>
> <TABLE cellSpacing=5 cellPadding=5 width="80%" border=1 ="#ffff99"><T>
> <T>
> <TR>
> ...




I keep trying to print this but it comes out all catywompus. Does anyone know which site this came from? Sorry about the hijack.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 23, 2009)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/sugar.asp


----------



## mjdtexan (Feb 23, 2009)

Thank You very much Mississippi.


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 23, 2009)

no problem TX.








Scuba, how boutsome updated pic of the $5 wine?


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 27, 2009)

Sry bout the large delay on information concering this wine.I will get some information on the wine up on this site by Thursday the 4th.


Scuba


P.S.: Pics included


----------



## seth8530 (Sep 23, 2012)

How did this turn out?


----------

